# inpro corrado headlight install - what connector



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

basically the factory headlight connector doesnt match up the inpros have a square 4 pin connector anyone know where they come from or where to get them.
plus if anyone has a wiring diagram or something. Or any other info on this install thanks


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (PUREDREAMZ)*

bump, I would like to know too.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (Roadhog_)*

well did some research and basically the square 4 pin connector is only found on the euro lights (e-codes). I found a guy named jeff on vwvortex that makes plug and play harnesses but he hasnt responded yet if he does i ll get back to u asap


----------



## remus_18 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (PUREDREAMZ)*

what kind of car is it cause i got a schametic on the jetta if you need it


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (remus_18)*

no corrado


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (PUREDREAMZ)*

is it possible just to get the two euro square 4 pin connectors and tap them into the us harness


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: inpro corrado headlight install - what connector (PUREDREAMZ)*

I just added HID's to my stock headlights on my Corrado. The connectors that came with the kit didn't work the way the came, so I slid them out of the cover they were in, and tried a couple different scenarios connected to the stock wiring plug, until the came on. Again, I only had 2 wires to connect. There are a few companies that make E-code adapters for US cars.


----------

